# Hey Mate ! Pretty Hairy & Green



## PenWorks (Dec 8, 2005)

Christmas came early for me yesterday. I recieved a nice care package from my bud Serge, down under. One blank really got me going and that was the Hairy Oak, so I had to stay up late last night and work this in after doing some order work. Thanks mate ! [] 














A chocolate / green Emperor


----------



## wayneis (Dec 8, 2005)

B-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l work Anthony.  That hairy oak is really different, I like it.  The Chocolate mint looks rather tasty to.

Wayne


----------



## dfurlano (Dec 8, 2005)

Does that leather case fit the emperor??? Where did you get it???

Oh, I like the pens too!


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 8, 2005)

Outstanding work as always, Anthony! I love that Hairy Oak. That just looks too cool! []


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 8, 2005)

Dan, the pen cases are from AMI, they come in a single, double & tripple, the Emperor fits in them. The retail price on them is 35.00, 40.00, 45.00 . They are top quality cases.


----------



## airrat (Dec 8, 2005)

Anthony that looks great.  After seeing the blank I was wondering how it would look.

You going to turn that burl you showed me anytime soon? []


----------



## Mikey (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow, that is nice, especially with the black streaks. [8D]


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeh, Tom and the wife and that beautifull new baby they made, stopped by the office yesterday. I wanted to turn it last night, but it was allready after midnight finishing up these pens and some snake skin pens I had to make. Maybe some more fun tonight []

Nice to meet you and the family Tom.


----------



## GregD (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow! I really like that Hairy Oak. Good job Anthony.


----------



## airrat (Dec 8, 2005)

It was a pleasure.  I have wanted to see your shop for months now.


----------



## swm6500 (Dec 8, 2005)

As usual Anthony, outstanding work.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice Work Anthony!!  That kit needs the Right blank to make it look dressed up!   A couple of real winners there!!


----------



## jwoodwright (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey Anthony, no photos yet, however, Got my Christmas Package from Serge.  He had a label saying to wait until Christmas.  [:I]


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 8, 2005)

John, there are those that open presents Christmas Eve and those that open Christmas morning. I am a Christmas Eve type guy, so I couldn't wait ! [] I opened it as soon as I got it.

Thanks all for the comments. 

If I could have gotten away with saying I did my first glue lam, I would have tried [] I sweated bullets the whole time drilling and cutting the cap, as there was no room to spare on the blank size and there was only one blank like that. 
What's up with that Serge, you could have sent me two, assuming I might screw one up []


----------



## JimGo (Dec 9, 2005)

Anthony, I've held of posting 'cause I can't decide which one I like better.  The hairy oak is really cool, but that chocolate mint is a stunner!  Typical, beautiful work!


----------



## Mudder (Dec 9, 2005)

Me-thinks I need a friend from Oz.

That oak pen is stunning.


----------



## Deere41h (Dec 9, 2005)

Anthony...That Hairy Oak is awesome!!  The chocolate mint is still one of my favorites.  Very nicely done as usual.  Have you ever thought of doing the Emperor in a closed end?  I think that would look really neat.


----------



## woodwish (Dec 9, 2005)

That hairy oak is really intriging, great job with some very interesting wood![8D]


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Deere41h_
> <br />nHave you ever thought of doing the Emperor in a closed end?  I think that would look really neat.



Probablly not, I really like the end cap and design on the pen. 
Don't think I would pay 40.00 for the kit and pitch the cap. Since a Statesmen is the same size, I am going to do that one first, when I get some time.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 10, 2005)

Anthony,
Very nice workmanship.  I've never seen a hairy oak pen before.  Sweet!!
Rob


----------



## Darley (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br /> I sweated bullets the whole time drilling and cutting the cap, as there was no room to spare on the blank size and there was only one blank like that.
> What's up with that Serge, you could have sent me two, assuming I might screw one up []



[] Anthony I know that you got a very good dexterity second to none but never though you will make an Emperor on a 3/4" square blank, this is a real challenge, both pens look good, I like them


----------



## UKpenmaker (Dec 13, 2005)

Excellent pens i really like the Hairy Oak. The Chocolate mint really show well against that kit.
Wish i had friends like that.[]


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 14, 2005)

Beautiful work, Anthony.

Not surprisingly, I favor the "plastic", but the other stuff is nice, too (you say that's wood! What, does it grow on trees, like money???)[][][]


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />
> Not surprisingly, I favor the "plastic", but the other stuff is nice, too (you say that's wood! What, does it grow on trees, like money???)[][][]



Ed, at the price for nice wood blanks, now I know where the saying comes from, "money gorws on trees" ! []


----------



## Darley (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Money ? well last year I dig 5 holes in the back yard and put 5 $ 100.00 bank note and nothing shouting out yet [] now here's is the photo of the Hairy Oak, you will understand why we call it HAIRY 





<br />



<br />



<br />


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks for the pic, Serge, I wonder if it is in the palm family ?? 
Nice stopper.


----------



## Darley (Dec 15, 2005)

hairy oak is a she-oak (Allocasuarina inophloia) from Qld dry areas


----------

